# Could i be going through menopause at age 32?



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

My periods have been getting real short and much more painful!I have a doctor appointment in a few weeks,but i was wondering if i might be approaching menopause?My last period only lasted a day and a half and my cramping is much worse along with migraines.I'm not sure what is going on....My biological mother told me that she went through menopause at age 38 and all the women in our family go through it early.I'm sooo confused!-Wendi-


----------



## kitty2 (Nov 27, 1999)

I heard that the age that your mother went through menopause is a good indicator of when you may go through it. Perhaps your going through Peri-menopause which can happen years before actual menopause sets in. I wish you the best of luck and hope your not going through it yet







! I'm also 32 and have had some strange things happening in my body where I'm wondering if I'm going through peri. I hope not since I'm trying to conceive my first baby.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I wish you the best of luck on concieving!Let us know what happens.-Wendi-


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi,I'm not a dr of course, but although its not impossible to start menopause at that age, its highly unlikely that you are.If you are in perimenopause it doesn't mean you can't conceive, and that you are in menopause, it just means your body is changing.You may not start actual menopause for 10 or more years.. I am 42, and I have some symptoms of peri.. ie.. hot flashes, sleeplessness, yet my blood work didn't show I was in peri., although that doesn't mean I'm not at least heading in that direction.I can still conceive, and I still get my periods every month.. I'm just inching towards menopause eventually. ( btw.. I am not trying to conceive







)You're still pretty young so I suspect you have a lot of years to go before you hit menopause.All the best to you..Jeanne


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Hyperthyroidism causes symptoms of early menopause too. Including, but not exclusive to light or absent periods.I thought I was going through an early menopause when I was diagnosed with Graves disease. A simple thyroid blood test can check it out and you could at least rule out one cause of your light periods.Good luck!


----------



## kitty2 (Nov 27, 1999)

Thanks Wendi


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Stormy-My sister's period stopped when she was 39, my mother at 43. I say my gyno last week and have to go for blood tests. I'm 34 and my periods are getting weird. I'm on my 9th day of my period right now, just spotting a little but still have to wear something. I have night sweats really bad. Have to change close 3/4 times during the night, it's just like I came out of the shower, even my ankles sweat! I have begun to have hotflashes during the day, those are no fun. I'm getting my thyroid checked just in case and also checking for diabetes, those have simmilar symptomes as peri. It is possible that you are into peri. Make sure you ask for your doctor to check for thyroid and diabetes. Let me know if they find something. I'll let you know about mine. My bloodtests are scheduled for the end of September.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Go to www.earlymenopause.comIt's a great website and might give you some information you're looking for.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Tiss-thanks for that website!It looks like it has a lot of info ,so i bookmarked it.Thankyou!


----------

